# Painting Software



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

Does anyone know of a program that would let me try out paint schemes on a 40k model? I'm not the most artistic person and I'm having trouble visualizing the exact color scheme and placement that I want.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Here you go, try this....

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/smp.php


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

thats some pretty sweet painting program.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Very nice find! Anything for Fantasy players?


----------



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the link, it's been a big help.


----------

